# 09001009991: Neue Abzocke mit teurer 0900-Nummer



## sascha (22 März 2009)

Verbraucher aufgepasst: Telefonabzocker versuchen derzeit wieder, Menschen mit betrügerischen Gewinnversprechen zu Anrufen auf eine teure 0900-Nummer zu bewegen. Missbraucht wird dabei die Nummer 09001009991.

09001009991: Neue Abzocke mit teurer 0900-Nummer : computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------

